# Side Windows Security Help



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We just had extra locks fitted on our doors 8) they work fine, but I see on a previous post that one owner had his side window broken in and pc nicked.

Has anybody had security locks/latches fitted to their side windows :roll: .

Cheers,

Keith.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We have a length of broom handle (cut to fit) lying on the bottom of the non-opening half of the sliding windows. It stops you sliding open the other pane.

P&L


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I too do this for sliding windows, but I use a bit of 'U' shaped aluminium extrusion/channel... call it what you will.

Bought it from B&Q it's only a couple of quid.

w


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

My fault, :roll: I should have said the plastic side windows on the caravan not the cab doors.  

Keith


----------

